# Dateien konvertieren / ersetzen?



## chris4712 (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Ich suche verzweifelt ein Programm was Dateien (vorzugsweise WMA) in MP3 Dateien konvertiert.
Soweit noch kein Problem, aber: Das Programm soll alle Dateien aus den Unterordnern mit konvertieren und diese dann ersetzen.

Ich dachte mit "Efficient WMA MP3 Converter 0.99.2" hätte ich ein solches Programm gefunden. Aber leider stürzt es beim ausführen ab 

Gruß

Christian


----------

